# Our Finless Children :)



## Kinz2488 (Apr 12, 2012)

2 pictures of our kitties.  Poppi (Black Female Tortie) Izzie (Tiny Female Tabby) and Xander (Giant Fluffy Male Maine ****


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

awwwwww loving the tail


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Merge the maine coone and the tortie and you have my Ashes!

So kyute!


----------

